# [RUMOR] Super Smash Bros. U (Universe)



## Anakir (Sep 20, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> According to a translation by Zelda Informer (via Super Smash Bros. World), the document alludes to more third-party support (presumably meaning more third-party characters like Snake and Sonic),* the removal of tripping* (also known as Prat Falling), and increasing the movement speed of Samus in light of how she handles in Other M.





Spoiler












http://www.1up.com/news/next-super-smash-b...called-universe


----------



## Crimson Phantom (Sep 20, 2011)

lol, that's original.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 20, 2011)

Gimme Megaman, Nintendo. Kthxbai

Also, nice title.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

More third party support?  I smell Megaman.  And Phoenix Wri-
*Trips*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> More third party support?  I smell Megaman.  And Phoenix Wri-
> *Trips*



You're thinking of Marvel vs. Capcom. Minus Megaman. But who needs him when we've got Vergil?

Also, Super Smash Bros. No U. That's my lame joke for today.

SSBB was what got me to buy my Wii in the first place, but I doubt I'll do it again. I'm gonna start sticking to Sony/Microsoft consoles I think. Or just fuck all that and go with a PC and a handheld.


----------



## Thrust (Sep 20, 2011)

Im pretty sure capcom is like dead set on killing off megaman (though I have a really good hack of him in brawl already) I think it'd be pretty cool. Im excited for this, its gonna be the 3DS one too yes?


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.  SSBB was the only reason I bought my Wii.  I guess it was worth it I had a great time with that game.  And I still love it.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah "U"niverse, naming it after the console? I'm sure Nintendo would just abandon their way of distinguishing their franchise titles like that. /sarcasm

*sees Mario Kart _7_*

dammit nintendo


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 21, 2011)

Very misleading.

This definitely isn't confirmed and the information came from a _supposed_ leaked document that certainly seems fake.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 21, 2011)

This document was not confirmed as real
It surfaced on 4chan,and the japenes title does not follow the trend of previous smash bros.
You should update this article with a full quote,or at least say it's a rumor


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 21, 2011)

After SSBB I haven't really played my Wii much (If you count burning a game and playing it once and never trying it again) not sure if I'd buy a Wii U...


----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

mad_gamer_jad said:
			
		

> This document was not confirmed as real
> It surfaced on 4chan,and the japenes title does not follow the trend of previous smash bros.
> You should update this article with a full quote,or at least say it's a rumor


Source please :3


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> mad_gamer_jad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in the OP's 1up link,I just say it's better to have it posted in the topic as well so that it wouldn't mislead people


----------



## YayMii (Sep 21, 2011)

It didn't originate on 4chan. Just because it was spread there, doesn't mean it's unreliable.


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 21, 2011)

*crosses fingers for megaman*


----------



## MigueelDnd (Sep 21, 2011)

This seems unlikely. I read that Sakurai uses to draw Kirby along his signature, so this makes it even more unlikely. I think it's too early for they to be discussing this, or maybe it's just an idea sheet from one employee to Sakurai.


----------



## WolfSpider (Sep 21, 2011)

Since it has the "U" I don't think this one will be on the 3DS.


----------



## jan777 (Sep 21, 2011)

WolfSpider said:
			
		

> Since it has the "U" I don't think this one will be on the 3DS.



Yes because the 3DS version will be named Super Smash Bros. 3D


----------



## Gahars (Sep 21, 2011)

The title...

I don't know, it doesn't really seem to fit the theme the previous sequels have been named after (Melee, Brawl, etc.). Just slapping part of the console's title on there is pretty lazy.


----------



## Langin (Sep 21, 2011)

0.o tut Sakurai said that he would start on this AFTER Kid Icarus not while he was developing kid!


----------



## Ikki (Sep 21, 2011)

This thread should have a big nice neon sign that says "RUMOR" in it.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 21, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> This thread should have a big nice neon sign that says "RUMOR" in it.



Why? It's NOT a rumor. Have you even checked the official site?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 21, 2011)

More Third Party support? FUCK. More broken characters like Sonic incoming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hopefully the addition of Megaman, More Zelda characters, and Grey Fox will make for that.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 21, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're joking, right?

Anyway, if any more 3rd party characters appear, they should get some from the ever expanding pool of S-E characters. Preferably, Sora & Neku.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 21, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be pretty boss. Cannot disagree with you there.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 21, 2011)

Do I smell Sora in Super Smash Bros.? I never even played Kingdom Hearts


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Sep 21, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Byronic Hero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think there will be a lot more kid icarus/starfox love this time around..can't let you do that Sakurai! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and ofcourse there'se the new fire emblem comming.
I'm surprised nobody started screaming GENO GENO when they saw "more third party support" XD


----------



## ShadowFyre (Sep 21, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> More Third Party support? FUCK. More broken characters like Sonic incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sonic? SONIC IS EZ 2 KILL BRO. 

inb4 brawl wars...

I'd like to see Square Enix characters. RAMZAAAAA


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 21, 2011)

My brother and I always thought the next SSB would have the subtitle "K.O.," but sadly it is not.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 21, 2011)

Universe eh? Well there better be a universe of additional characters in there...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Here's My list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amaterasu (Okami)
Knuckles (Sonic)
Travis Touchdown (No More Heroes)
Ellie & Chomp (Monster Tale)
Neku & Shiki (The World Ends With You)
Mewtwo (Pokemon) [please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]
Turrican (Turrican)
Ende (Pandora's Tower)
Pheonix Wright (Ace Attorney)
Issac (Golden Sun)


----------



## Thrust (Sep 21, 2011)

ironically most of the characters listed I have hacked into my brawl already xD  But yes, this is a cool rumor, but until its confirmed maybe we should make a smash bros speculation thread? Its fun just trying to figure out what will be in it and who will be in it.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 21, 2011)

Thrust said:
			
		

> ironically most of the characters listed I have hacked into my brawl already xD  But yes, this is a cool rumor, but until its confirmed maybe we should make a smash bros speculation thread? Its fun just trying to figure out what will be in it and who will be in it.


Yea, but texture hacks is one thing, having the actual character is another. Like you wouldn't be able to face off Travis touchdown against Ike because he would have already taken up Ike's slot and move sets. :/


----------



## Thrust (Sep 21, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Thrust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




actually brawl is way past texture hacks, you get full moveset hacks now, plus in that specific example you could actually write ike over another character, brawl hacks have come a LOOONG way.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 21, 2011)

I know _that._ What I'm trying to say is if you had both Travis and Ike's textures, you could only choose one moveset (either Ike or travis) over ike.


----------



## Thrust (Sep 21, 2011)

but surely there is at least one character on the roster you dont like? Because as I said you can put ike's moveset over any of them and still have travis as seperate (example, Ike is ported over diddy on my brawl, but ike himself is replaced with I believe cloud cause personally I hate ike but they each have their own movesets) So yes only one over Ike at a time but you can then put ike on anyone else.


----------



## prowler (Sep 21, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> *crosses fingers for megaman*Lol, keep dreaming.QUOTE(ShadowFyre @ Sep 21 2011, 05:44 AM) I'd like to see Square Enix characters.


Square Enix has Dissidia for a reason.


----------



## Langin (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuck those 3rd parties  '*NINTENDO'S* ALL-STARS IN' REMEMBER!? I don't see Capcom or Square Enix on my screens!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56P3-TwuRBo[/youtube]

0:07-0:08

Also ironical is that I have a SE and Capcom signature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes I know about SSBB but still they did that one great! Only Sonic and Snake should be allowed.


----------



## T.Kuranari (Sep 21, 2011)

The picture seems legit to me. And the name is really cool


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 21, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Yes I know about SSBB but still they did that one great! Only Sonic and Snake should be allowed.



Why not? They're both good characters. I'd put Snake well above any Nintendo character.

Plus watching Snake neck snap friendly and cuddly Nintendo characters was awesome.

Think of Smash Bros. as Soul Calibur. It's mostly just Soul Calibur characters but there's just a few extras in there.


----------



## Langin (Sep 21, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant they were both in because they were needed. They were asked by the producers Konami/Kojami asked no begged for Snake in smash. I agree Snake is awesome!

But I don't want to see Lightning or Mega man in.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 21, 2011)

According to sakurai,he hasn't been working on smash bros. at all,not even characters
He tweeted this on his twitter today
Read it in English here
As for speculation,I expect them to add that new FE 3DS protagonist instead of Ike


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 21, 2011)

wasnt this proven false??


----------



## Batman55 (Sep 21, 2011)

Neku in the 3DS version, please!!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 21, 2011)

eh i never played a single one of super smash bros.. never had a system to run it on, i'll just had this new one to the pile


----------



## GrayGhost (Sep 21, 2011)

I would be excited for a new Super Smash Bros game, but the fact that the Wii U doesn't have Gamecube Controller support (least, last I checked it didn't) kinda ruins it for me, since I never adapted to the Wii Control's.


----------



## Langin (Sep 21, 2011)

Gh0sti said:
			
		

> wasnt this proven false??



I believe so, the guy with the post above you says it is so.


----------



## Thrust (Sep 21, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> I meant they were both in because they were needed. They were asked by the producers Konami/Kojami asked no begged for Snake in smash. I agree Snake is awesome!
> 
> But I don't want to see Lightning or Mega man in.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Snake get his butt handed to him by Zelda or ike any day.

Shoot, even by jigglypuff for that matter. (partly jk)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 22, 2011)

If Snake had his guns...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> What? Snake get his butt handed to him by Zelda or ike any day.
> 
> Shoot, even by jigglypuff for that matter. (partly jk)
> 
> ...



Because he uses them so much in the game? I think they were designing Snake's moveset with a "wait and see" approach, which is kinda appropriate to him.


----------



## PyroSpark (Sep 22, 2011)

It's funny because Snake was always top tier, or 2 spots away from it. XD ...Or that was the joke, and I'm being an anti joke chicken.


----------



## arogance1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd love to see a Prinny as a new character, but I doubt that would ever happen


----------



## Void3 (Sep 22, 2011)

Where's the Meta Knight hate?


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 22, 2011)

LEAKED Character Roster for Universe:

Ness
Lucas
Jeff
Paula
Poo
Kumatora
Boney
Flint
Claus (Lucas clone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Duster
Master Belch
Mr Saturn
Porky
Giygas




That's all you need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, tripping is fucking lame. They BETTER take it out... it adds nothing to the gameplay besides "WTF I was about to kill him/her and I fucking tripped" moments. it's bull.


Also screw Metaknight hate. PIKACHU and BANNA SPAMMING HATE it where it's at. I can whoop Snake and Men-at-night's asses any day it's people who play cheap with Pikachu or Diddy that piss me off the most (which in that case I actually have to TRY to beat people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 22, 2011)

hopefully they won't be lame ass DLC characters


----------



## geenlung (Sep 22, 2011)

We need Professor Layton!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 22, 2011)

GrayGhost said:
			
		

> I would be excited for a new Super Smash Bros game, but the fact that the Wii U doesn't have Gamecube Controller support (least, last I checked it didn't) kinda ruins it for me, since I never adapted to the Wii Control's.




oh it will have a "controller gamepad-like" support

but it's going to be ridiculously overpriced due to people not being able to use a GameCube controller


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Not the random shit they produced at SSB Rumble/Clash/DS/Crash whatever. That was just random shit I was a great fan had faith in Rumble it was a good gam but it was pretty mediocore lol



...the sheer number of things wrong with this post is mind boggling. As a member of Team Rumble I am very offended, as a person I am currently doing the WTF face. Have you even played the latest demos for ANY of these games? Read the rosters and thought through the reasoning behind them? While I cannot speak for the other teams, I can promise you that our roster makes plenty of sense with the style of game we are trying to create,  and with Smash Bros as a whole; just because we don't have all the characters you want isn't our fault, we don't exactly have a full Jump Ultimate Stars spriting team behind us...


----------

